# Last Stock Car Done!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the 3d wood stock car finished. One on the right was done about two years ago, one in the center last winter, one with the cowboy and no lettering yet is the last one. All made from wood coffee stir sticks.
















Cowboy is an old Marx toy I painted up.








Stock cars get an outing. The MDC car has batteries and a speed control I got from Stan.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry...Thanks for sharing your building techiques with the coffee stir sticks. Yhr look like they've been build with them and they look very, very nice....









I still have a couple of the manual speed controllers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, I sent you an email.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Last but not least! Very nice work Jerry. It's a great looking set of cars.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice work Jerry!! They look great!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry; 

The cars are really nice. I also admire your patience with the coffee stir sticks. My experience with them has been that only one out of three coffee stir sticks is straight enough for this kind of project - and that is if you are lucky! The stir sticks still look the best, though. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry, our you bringing them to Marty's this year?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work Jerry! I really like the look and details. That they are made primarily from coffee stir sticks makes them even better!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks outstanding! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

Coffee stir stiks come in lots of different sizes and are cheap too.Tongue depressors also work great,try to find a source of unsterilized ones as the others can be expense. Cheers ! John.


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for the drawing Jerry, I will makw a start on my stock cars when the current project is completed. I have not found a source of coffee stir sticks here so will have to rip some suitable timber to size. 
Ian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your kind comments. I probably only used about 1 out of 3 sticks. But they were cheap. Walmart sells some craft sticks that are a little thicker and straight. I got some to use on a army flatcar I'm building, should make a nice floor. 75 to a package.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice weathering.


----------

